# Thanksgiving. Sigh.



## Georgiagranny (Sep 27, 2022)

Yeah. I know. It's still two months away, but just the other day DD said "We're going out for Thanksgiving dinner this year."

DH and I did that. Once. We hated it. The house didn't smell like Thanksgiving. And there were no leftovers  It was like the holiday never happened.

Thanksgiving has always been my favorite holiday because there's nothing expected except...dinner. Family time. Even as a little kid, I loved Thanksgiving. I am desolate.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Sep 27, 2022)

Perhaps you could do a pared-down version?  Less work but still have the atmosphere?


----------



## officerripley (Sep 27, 2022)

I'm the opposite, lol; I'd eat out (or better still have take-out) for every meal if I could, even holiday ones. I hate to cook and hate all the work espec. involved with holiday dinners, all of women doing all the work while the men drink beer and watch football, grrrr! (I told my huzz about on another website I saw a gal say that in her family, the women did all the prep and cooking for holiday dinners and the men did all the dishes and clean-up & he was shocked, said he didn't know why any man would put up with that, sigh.) I told him I'd like to retire from the holiday dinners & try to get some of the younger members to take it over or at least do as Cinnamon suggests, a pared-down version but nope, "It just wouldn't be Thanksgiving [or whatever holiday] without all that." So I'm stuck.


----------



## Bella (Sep 27, 2022)

Oh dear, @officerripley and @Georgiagranny, you two need to change places. 

I have questions. 

Georgiagranny, why is it that DD gets to dictate what goes on for Thanksgiving, especially if eating out makes you so unhappy? Does she have to do any of the cooking or cleanup? Is that what she objects to, or is it something else? 

Ripply, because you can't budge Huzz, is there any way to get other family members to contribute appetizers/side dishes/desserts and/or help with setup and cleanup so all the work doesn't fall on you alone? 

I'm sorry you're both stressed out about this. It's this kind of thoughtless crap that makes holidays stressful.

Bella


----------



## jujube (Sep 27, 2022)

Oh, it's a dilemma.  Save all the work and eat out?  Or work your fanny off and have those scrumptious left-overs?


----------



## Blessed (Sep 27, 2022)

I am alone now.  I get invited to others-family dinners but it no longer holds any appeal to me.  Thanksgiving was always at the inlaws and I loved it. It was not just family.  They would have anyone and everyone that needed a Thanksgiving.  Don't like football so I was happy to be in the kitchen with MIL.  She taught me a lot about cooking.  The dishes were done by MIL, me and another DIL.  SIL never helped cook or clean up.  She was the only girl and the baby of the family.  #Spoiled!

Now I just bake a turkey breast or cornish hen.  Make the sides I like. The dessert I want.  Curl up on the couch with the pups and watch old movies.  Don't need to get dressed up, put on make up, just stay in the jammies and big fluffy robe all day.  May sound sad but it isn't, I had all the big holidays with the big family and I am and will always be thankful but I can't get that back.


----------



## Ronni (Sep 27, 2022)

I’ve taken to doing thanksgiving potluck style. I love getting the kinfolk together but no longer want to do all the work, so that’s my compromise. Y’all come to our house BUT bring a dish to share!


----------



## Jules (Sep 27, 2022)

Thanksgiving in Canada is on October 10th this year.  Last year we went camping and ate at a local pub.  The food was ok, the effort just the right amount.  I admit that unless it’s a great restaurant it’s not the same as a family quality meal.  Years ago there were 4 or 5 couples that met at one cottage where we all brought our campers and our potluck dishes.  That was a fun time.


----------



## Gaer (Sep 27, 2022)

Blessed said:


> I am alone now.  I get invited to others-family dinners but it no longer holds any appeal to me.  Thanksgiving was always at the inlaws and I loved it. It was not just family.  They would have anyone and everyone that needed a Thanksgiving.  Don't like football so I was happy to be in the kitchen with MIL.  She taught me a lot about cooking.  The dishes were done by MIL, me and another DIL.  SIL never helped cook or clean up.  She was the only girl and the baby of the family.  #Spoiled!
> 
> Now I just bake a turkey breast or cornish hen.  Make the sides I like. The dessert I want.  Curl up on the couch with the pups and watch old movies.  Don't need to get dressed up, put on make up, just stay in the jammies and big fluffy robe all day.  May sound sad but it isn't, I had all the big holidays with the big family and I am and will always be thankful but I can't get that back.


Yep!  Me too!  No use cooking a big meal if you're alone.
I notice the grocery deli always has turkey, dressing and gravy if you need it.
and,I usually fix myself a juicy rib steak for Christmas dinner, but 
there is no reason to celebrate.  It's like every other day.
No "ole lady" robes for me though.  Just a day of solitude and thanksgiving.


----------



## officerripley (Sep 27, 2022)

Bella said:


> Ripply, because you can't budge Huzz, is there any way to get other family members to contribute appetizers/side dishes/desserts and/or help with setup and cleanup so all the work doesn't fall on you alone?


Well, Huzz doesn't want me to ask his side to do much when it's our turn to have the dinners. The only person I have on my side are a nephew and niece-in-law who work in the elder care industry (him in a nursing home, she does in-home health care) and they are both just working all the time (no holidays in that line of work). They do help but not as much as if they were retired. Huzz just keeps living in the past like it was when all his non-working-outside-the-home female family members were still alive & delighted in putting on great big old family feasts; he misses the "good" old days like you wouldn't believe; I didn't really have any "good" old days so I guess it's hard for me to understand; seems like there was always at least 1 family fight at every holiday when I was a kid.


----------



## mrstime (Sep 27, 2022)

I used to go all out for Xmas and Thanksgiving, I simply can not do it anymore. So we go out for both holiday dinners. It isn't as nice, but there is only the three of us. Our son is 61 years old so he understands.


----------



## Nathan (Sep 27, 2022)

DW loves the holidays and i respect that, although she tends to go overboard.   For me, the holidays are depressing and I'd rather just have a quiet, low key day.      The younger folks have been seeking to undo the obligatory, traditional big Thanksgiving(and Christmas) family extravaganzas. I support that.


----------



## Blessed (Sep 27, 2022)

Gaer said:


> Yep!  Me too!  No use cooking a big meal if you're alone.
> I notice the grocery deli always has turkey, dressing and gravy if you need it.
> and,I usually fix myself a juicy rib steak for Christmas dinner, but
> there is no reason to celebrate.  It's like every other day.
> No "ole lady" robes for me though.  Just a day of solitude and thanksgiving.


It is cold then and I just like to be in my big fluffy robe. At Christmas and new years, if would be a nice steak, ribeye or filet mignon.  On the side a lobster tail or crab legs.  I still think it is a day of relfection, in those days that we were blessed to share with others.  We deserve to celebrate all the gifts in life we have received! IMO it is not like any other day, I have been given so much, in God's grace! I know you have too, such artistic talent, to hear special words from above, to be open to all things that may come your way. Those are things you should celebrate and be thankful for in your life. Yes, I do many things that most don't. I have a roof over my head, I have a car, I can go out and buy any food item I desire. 

I know so much of the holidays is being with family and friends.  It is about sharing of the wonderful food that God has made. It is about love. fellowship and appreciating what we do have.  It is time to reflect about our hard work, how far we have come.  It is a time to also focus on those of us who struggle, who don't have shelter, food, medical care and help those who need our care. We all have choices where we want to donate our time, resources and money.  The holidays are the time we most often think about it but the needs of our communities are all year long.  Let's help whenever we can in whatever way we can!


----------



## NorthernLight (Sep 27, 2022)

Some years ago I went to a family friend's house for Christmas. The lady of the house was tired of doing all that work on Christmas day, so potato chips and (bought) cookies were the only foods available. I said, Good for her.


----------



## Ronni (Sep 28, 2022)

Someone mentioned Christmas. I don’t do a full-on Christmas dinner any more. I make a big southern Christmas breakfast…eggs, bacon, sausage, grits, sausage gravy and biscuits, and of course lots of coffee and OJ. The kinfolk head over after they’ve had their own Christmas with their kids or partner or whatever.  We have breakfast together and then open gifts. after that any that can go to a Christmas Day movie!  Very relaxing and fun.


----------



## kimmer (Sep 28, 2022)

Used to go to the in-laws for both Thanksgiving and Christmas on the appropriate days in the morning and than in the afternoon went to my parents for the same thing. You had to watch what you ate at the one place to eat at the other to not make anyone upset. Now since the in-laws and my parents have passed miss getting together to see family members. Everyone has just drifted away and does their own thing and have no interest in getting together. On the plus we have the daughters and their families over for Thanksgiving and Christmas.


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 28, 2022)

Thanksgiving. Sigh.​
Ah, but wait
an old poster comes to mind;


----------



## IKE (Sep 28, 2022)

With mama being Asian we swap off every other year or so between a traditional turkey dinner with all the trimmings and Vietnamese cha gio which is basically seasoned pork rolled in rice paper then deep fried and eaten with veggies on the side and dipped in fish sauce.......I've already been informed that it's cha gio again this year (second year in a row) which just tickles me to death.

https://thewoksoflife.com/cha-gio-vietnamese-fried-spring-rolls/


----------



## Georgiagranny (Sep 28, 2022)

@Bella I live in a granny flat attached to DD/DSIL's house. I didn't say anything when she said we're going out for Thanksgiving dinner because I was so surprised. She hasn't mentioned it again so I haven't, either. I'm hoping that she changes her mind.

I have no idea what precipitated her pronouncement. I usually do the cooking, most of it in advance, and she has a dishwasher so not much cleanup anyway.

I do have a full kitchen in The Hovel and could cook my own dinner, I guess It wouldn't be a family holiday dinner, but at least it would smell like Thanksgiving


----------



## bowmore (Sep 28, 2022)

Our oldest son has taken over the duty (whew).But we make the dressing, which is my favorite part. We mix it in a 10 gallon tub, then freeze some for me.


----------



## Ronni (Sep 28, 2022)

Y’know, I don’t think there’s any wrong way to celebrate the holidays, unless you’ve always done it some way and then family unexpectedly changes it. Even that’s not wrong, exactly, but it’s nice to have notice or forewarning.

With my crew, there’s always so much communication back and forth because we’re close, so there aren’t any surprises. And it’s sort of understood that Mum sets the tone/pace/decisions until she can’t, then daughter Paige takes over. Which she hasn’t yet and doesn’t want to, but will if I become too old/confused/decrepit to run the show 
But she’s also told me that I can’t get too old till HER kids are ready to take over the holiday celebrations. 

They’re 11, 9 and 6 right now, so I’m gonna have to soldier on for some time!!


----------



## Georgiagranny (Sep 29, 2022)

I asked DD this morning why we're going out for Thanksgiving dinner instead of cooking and eating at home. She said it would be easier and besides we throw away too many leftovers.

My solution: Easier to not make so much food, enough for dinner and for leftovers on Friday = no waste.

She said okay. Yay. I feel better now


----------



## Georgiagranny (Sep 29, 2022)

Years and years ago, I had a single friend (no kids, no other family) who lived in a big house all alone. At every holiday she invited others who would be alone to her house for a holiday party. Two requirements: bring a dish to pass and another person who would otherwise spend the holiday alone.

She always had a crowd, and there was always plenty of food. At Thanksgiving and Christmas, she provided a ham and turkey; a ham at Easter; burgers, hot dogs, chicken on the grill for summer holidays.

Lots of people made new friends


----------



## CarolfromTX (Sep 30, 2022)

DD has taken over the turkey and mains, and I’m happy to bring pies.  

But for those who hate to cook, the  grocery stores here off a precooked turkey and all the fixins.


----------



## Georgiagranny (Sep 30, 2022)

We did that precooked turkey dinner once...from Cracker Barrel...and it was delicious with plenty of leftovers. We only made a couple of sides that are part of our traditional meal.


----------



## hawkdon (Sep 30, 2022)

We also tried the ready made from HyVee supermarket, and
would never do it again....just not my taste, nor my late wife....


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 30, 2022)

A few years back I was at a business conference in Italy for Thanksgiving.  

My colleagues arranged to have me served "_tacchino_", Italian for turkey.  I appreciated the gesture, but the dish certainly was unlike any Thanksgiving meal I have ever had.  Tasted good, but had I not been told I would never have guessed it was turkey.  Don't think many here have tacchino on the menu.


----------



## Georgiagranny (Oct 2, 2022)

Yeah, I know Thanksgiving is 7 weeks and 4 days away, but I'm already getting excited. Turkey, dressing, mashed potatoes, gravy, brandied cranberries, green bean casserole, rutabaga and Brussels sprouts for DSIL and me. 

Since DD thinks it's too much trouble, I'm gonna do all the cooking and make fruit salad _my_ way instead of hers and make the green bean casserole the way _I_ like it and always made it, and and and...  

Her green bean casserole recipe uses too much milk, and her fruit salad has sour cream in it sick. At my somewhat advanced age, I want my dinner to be the way I remember it from all the years before I came back here.

So there. I'm gonna pretend I'm Frank Sinatra and do it_ My Way_. Except for peanut butter pie. She can make the peanut butter pie


----------



## TeaBiscuit (Oct 6, 2022)

Georgiagranny said:


> Yeah, I know Thanksgiving is 7 weeks and 4 days away ...


Canadian Thanksgiving is on Monday. I haven't started preparations yet, but I'm thinking about it. I am the only cook in my immediate family. I do bits and pieces leading up to the day so it doesn't seem like too much work.


----------



## debodun (Oct 13, 2022)

Living alone, it's just too much to fix a traditional TG meal. Last year I made turkey roll-ups (deli turkey slices filled with stuffing) and a few simple sides - Brussels sprouts, whipped sweet potatoes and homemade cranberry relish.


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 13, 2022)

Ronni said:


> I’ve taken to doing thanksgiving potluck style. I love getting the kinfolk together but no longer want to do all the work, so that’s my compromise. Y’all come to our house BUT bring a dish to share!


Many years ago I broke the family tradition of a hot Christmas dinner. In late December in Sydney it can be stinking hot and cooking anything on Christmas morning is ridiculous. I served cold turkey and ham with various salads. Even the hot steamed pudding and custard was replaced with a cold jellied fruit dessert complete with the traditional silver coins inside.

Today, most Australians have made new family traditions for Christmas. Cold seafood is popular and eating outdoors is common. Platters of fresh fruit - mango, melons, strawberries, grapes and lychees are very popular and why not? 

There is another thread here about freewill. If a tradition is oppressive I say exercise free will and make it less so. Having the women do all the work before and after the meal while the menfolk loaf around sounds pretty oppressive to me. Keep the turkey but make the rest as easy as possible.


----------



## Lewkat (Oct 13, 2022)

My son's girlfriend and her daughters cook Thanksgiving dinner.  My son and I eat steak while they eat turkey.  Neither he nor I can abide the bird.


----------



## Georgiagranny (Oct 29, 2022)

Thanksgiving dinner items are now on the grocery list in my phone. Today we scored cranberries at Aldi, and this afternoon I made brandied cranberries. I had to taste test them, of course, to make sure they were okay for others to eat  As soon as they were cool enough I did just that. Delicious.

The list is long. Very long! What do I have so far? A can of Libby's pumpkin. The only turkeys we found were 20-25 lbs and not many of those. All we want is a 6-8 lb turkey breast. It looks like Avian flu has taken a toll, and I bet it's gonna cost a king's ransom for turkey this year. Good thing I work in a grocery store. Stuff will cost, but at least I'll be able to get it all.


----------



## Wontactmyage (Oct 29, 2022)

Georgiagranny said:


> Yeah. I know. It's still two months away, but just the other day DD said "We're going out for Thanksgiving dinner this year."
> 
> DH and I did that. Once. We hated it. The house didn't smell like Thanksgiving. And there were no leftovers  It was like the holiday never happened.
> 
> Thanksgiving has always been my favorite holiday because there's nothing expected except...dinner. Family time. Even as a little kid, I loved Thanksgiving. I am desolate.


Is she a city dweller? Children? Event held in her home? It might be your favorite but for many, it is time consuming and stressful. 

Because we live on a lake we are the designated “summer/fall” hosts. I personally dread it. The in-laws try to out cook each other so too much food is cooked. I thankfully am Keto and they certainly ARE NOT so I cook for myself but partner cooks for them and he has to try to out cook his sisters. We have to completely move our living quarters and outside to take on 15 or more people. WE have one sister that “will not” say if she and her family is coming (husband, daughter, son in law and grandson) or what she/they are bringing. One holiday because no one said what they were bringing, they all made salads.  My partner has a  boy he helped raise and also will not say if he is coming. I thankfully do not have family in the area. Makes my stomach churn just thinking about the upcoming holidays. P.S. I am a planner. I like to know who, what, when and why for these events well in advance so I can prepare my home for chaos.


----------



## Wontactmyage (Oct 29, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> My son's girlfriend and her daughters cook Thanksgiving dinner.  My son and I eat steak while they eat turkey.  Neither he nor I can abide the bird.


Not a turkey fan myself.


----------



## Georgiagranny (Oct 29, 2022)

The problem is that DD simply doesn't like to cook. She likes to eat, though. There are only five of us...DD, DSIL, DGD, DGS, me.

In the past, I've done the lion's share of the cooking. This year I'll do it all except the peanut butter pie.

It helps that I have a full kitchen and hers is just down the back hall. Two fridges, two stovetops, two ovens, two nuke boxes and a dishwasher make it easier. She has a dishwasher; I didn't want one.


----------



## Georgiagranny (Nov 6, 2022)

Sigh. Now I don't even want to be bothered with a traditional dinner here. DS and his husband have invited me for Thanksgiving dinner...either that or they bring it over here on the day after. I'd rather spend the holiday _on_ the holiday and don't like that DS always gets the short end of the stick.

I'd really like to spend a holiday with DS for a change. DD has refused to speak to him for almost 15 years. She's a gold-medalist at carrying a grudge. That leaves me in the middle, especially since I no longer drive. DS lives 30 miles south of here.

I'm tempted to volunteer to work Thanksgiving Day


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Nov 6, 2022)

It sounds that it's not Thanksgiving dinner that is the problem, but the relationship with your kids?


----------



## Georgiagranny (Nov 6, 2022)

fuzzybuddy said:


> It sounds that it's not Thanksgiving dinner that is the problem, but the relationship with your kids?


precisely

ETA: not my relationship _with_ my kids...the non-relationship between them because DD refuses to have a relationship. There are times when she can be an absolute beeyotch.


----------



## Nathan (Nov 6, 2022)

IKE said:


> With mama being Asian we swap off every other year or so between a traditional turkey dinner with all the trimmings and Vietnamese cha gio which is basically seasoned pork rolled in rice paper then deep fried and eaten with veggies on the side and dipped in fish sauce.......I've already been informed that it's cha gio again this year (second year in a row) which just tickles me to death.
> 
> https://thewoksoflife.com/cha-gio-vietnamese-fried-spring-rolls/
> 
> View attachment 241822


Those are so good!  The last time I ordered _to-go_ from a Vietnamese restaurant I bought 3 dozen of those.


----------



## Book Worm (Nov 6, 2022)

Georgiagranny said:


> I asked DD this morning why we're going out for Thanksgiving dinner instead of cooking and eating at home. She said it would be easier and besides we throw away too many leftovers.
> 
> My solution: Easier to not make so much food, enough for dinner and for leftovers on Friday = no waste.
> 
> She said okay. Yay. I feel better now


What a good way to compromise and communicate well!


----------



## Bella (Nov 6, 2022)

Georgiagranny said:


> Sigh. *Now I don't even want to be bothered with a traditional dinner here*. DS and his husband have invited me for Thanksgiving dinner...either that or they bring it over here on the day after. I'd rather spend the holiday _on_ the holiday and don't like that DS always gets the short end of the stick.
> 
> *I'd really like to spend a holiday with DS for a change. *DD has refused to speak to him for almost 15 years. She's a gold-medalist at carrying a grudge. *That leaves me in the middle*, especially since I no longer drive. DS lives 30 miles south of here.
> 
> *I'm tempted to volunteer to work Thanksgiving Day*


Why not have Thanksgiving Day with DD as you've planned and then have After Thanksgiving Day with DS? I know that's not what you want. You want DD to forgive DS so you can all spend the holiday together. Evidently, that's not gonna happen. 

Pull yourself out of the middle. Have Thanksgiving Day with DD as you've planned, then have DS drive himself, his husband, and dinner to your place for After Thanksgiving Day. That way, you don't have to choose between DD and DS. It's better to see DS the day after and spend time with him than not see him at all. That's what I'd do. It's a damn sight better than working on Thanksgiving Day. That's punishing yourself, and you don't deserve that.


----------



## Georgiagranny (Nov 6, 2022)

@Bella  That's the plan as of right now. It's just that DD didn't want to be bothered with Thanksgiving dinner this year and wanted to go out to eat until I said I'd cook. Just wish I was cooking for a real, _whole_ family instead of a family where one member has been shunned. Now I wish I hadn't volunteered.

TBH, DGD is 22 and still lives at home but has her own life. She'll probably stick around for dinner and then leave to meet friends. DGS is 24 and has his own place and his own life and makes time for family stuff when he's expected to appear. 

When DS visits, he and DSIL come on DSIL's day off, usually a Thursday, and bring lunch. Thursday also happens to be one of the days that DD works away from home. It's almost always my day off, too, so the logistics work out nicely.

Thanksgiving is on Thursday... 

Sometimes I just hate my life.


----------



## perplexed (Nov 6, 2022)

It is just me and my husband but a friend is wanting to come this year. She offered to cook part of the meal and I will cook part.We ate out once and it just did not seem like Thanksgiving to us.


----------



## Georgiagranny (Nov 6, 2022)

perplexed said:


> We ate out once and it just did not seem like Thanksgiving to us.


I agree. Eating out at any holiday is a bummer, but eating out at Thanksgiving is just plain crummy.


----------



## Blessed (Nov 6, 2022)

I am invited to family thanksgiving but I choose not to attend.  The stress is just to much for my nerves and emotions.  I stay home, with the pups, cook what I want which does not include turkey. I will make a pumpkin pie, love it.
It is my day of reflection to remember all the wonderful things of the past.


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Nov 7, 2022)

Best I know, my Thanksgiving will be with several good friends this
years, we all bring a dish and enjoy a nice time.  It though I've heard
will be a nicely prepared Duck dinner for Thanksgiving, so am looking
forward to it~


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 7, 2022)

Georgiagranny said:


> precisely
> 
> ETA: not my relationship _with_ my kids...the non-relationship between them because DD refuses to have a relationship. There are times when she can be an absolute beeyotch.


Go to your son's this year. You work hard enough.


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 7, 2022)

For the first time in over 50yrs of marriage, my husband and I and my daughter and her family have been invited to her sister-in-laws for Thanksgiving dinner. My son in laws Dad passed away last month so I won't refuse.


----------



## Teacher Terry (Nov 7, 2022)

My Dil has to work so my son and I have decided to go out to eat.


----------



## Buckeye (Nov 7, 2022)

Funny how different we see things.  When I was a kid, think 1950s, I don't remember anything special about thanksgiving.  When I was older, and we had kids, my wife (may she rest in peace) went all out for Thanksgiving (and Christmas). 

Then our son went away to college, and it was just my wife and I and our daughter.  We decided to go out for dinner at a very nice place.  What was pleasant about it was that our daughter, who was only a year younger than our son, got to be the center of the attention for a change.  The waiters gave her their undivided attention (she was 18 and lovely) as did the fella that was roaming around doing "portraits" of some of the guests.  It was great.  Don't remember the food, though.  I will always look back on that night with fondness. 

The last big family T-day we had was in 2007.  My (second) wife and I had a sit down dinner for 27 people.  Turkeys, hams, prime rib, yada yada.  A good time was had by all, but by the next year we were retired and living a 1,000 miles away, and have moved 4 more times since then.  We did spend several Thanksgivings and Christmas at the Tampa Hard Rock Casino.  It was just the 2 of us and I could smoke a good cigar and drink a couple of glasses of wine while she played the slots, then have a meal in one of the restaurants on site.  They were always busy, mostly us senior citizens.

Sorry to ramble on


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 7, 2022)

Buckeye said:


> Funny how different we see things.  When I was a kid, think 1950s, I don't remember anything special about thanksgiving.  When I was older, and we had kids, my wife (may she rest in peace) went all out for Thanksgiving (and Christmas).
> 
> Then our son went away to college, and it was just my wife and I and our daughter.  We decided to go out for dinner at a very nice place.  What was pleasant about it was that our daughter, who was only a year younger than our son, got to be the center of the attention for a change.  The waiters gave her their undivided attention (she was 18 and lovely) as did the fella that was roaming around doing "portraits" of some of the guests.  It was great.  Don't remember the food, though.  I will always look back on that night with fondness.
> 
> ...


Please don't be sorry. I enjoyed reading about your TG memories!


----------



## Jules (Nov 7, 2022)

I enjoyed it too, @Buckeye


----------



## Jules (Nov 7, 2022)

Sassycakes said:


> For the first time in over 50yrs of marriage, my husband and I and my daughter and her family have been invited to her sister-in-laws for Thanksgiving dinner. My son in laws Dad passed away last month so I won't refuse.


Sassy, is that the Dad whose wife was so nasty to him all the time?  Was she polite at the funeral?


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 8, 2022)

Jules said:


> Sassy, is that the Dad whose wife was so nasty to him all the time?  Was she polite at the funeral?


She is never polite, but her daughter is and I respect my SIL and am very sorry for their loss,


----------



## Jules (Nov 8, 2022)

Sassycakes said:


> She is never polite, but her daughter is and I respect my SIL and am very sorry for their loss,


That’s because you’re a good person.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 12, 2022)

The funniest Thanksgiving movie I've ever seen!


----------



## Bella (Nov 12, 2022)

Thanks, Rose!  It looks like fun. I'm gonna watch it tonight. It's free on YouTube.


----------



## debodun (Nov 25, 2022)

I was invited to my aunt's house this year. Nine people at a table that could sit 6 comfortably. Not many partook of the corn caserole I brought. The stuffing was burnt, the mashed potatoes were cold and the gravy was the consistency of pudding. My cousin told a joke I thought was in bad taste considering recent news events. One of her guests asked how old I was. When I told her, she told me her age which is about 15 years older like she was bragging. She then asked when my birthday was. When I said "April" she said, "April Fool's Day?" 
So I guess it was a typical American holiday.


----------

